# Cruze Diesel Stock Exhaust



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

One of the steps I usually take in all my cars is a trip to Performance Muffler in Phoenix, where we torch out any resonators, and sometimes a muffler or two. The Cruze TD is just too quiet, so I was hoping to get some volume out of the exhaust system.








This is the downpipe








Looking from the downpipe towards the rear, we see the DEF injector?








Looking from the rear of the car forward.








A couple of sensors near the back axle














Now, here is where it get's interesting. The shop and I both thought this could be a resonator. After all, Diesel's don't need a catalytic converter!

WRONG! This is the Diesel particle filter. Grrrr. Welded it back up and called it a day. 

The short and straight of it is that our exhaust has no mufflers/resonators. It is 2 1/4" before the particle filter, and 2 1/2" after.

I guess it all wasn't bad, I did have them put on an exhaust tip.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

That isn't the DPF. Its the SCR. (Selective Catalyst Reduction) unit. I always wanted to know what the inside looked like though. Any way. The DPF is up front by the exhaust manifold. Either way don't go hacking things off without first hacking into your computer. You are on the fast track to limp mode.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, we aren't going to learn if we don't start sharing


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Point taken. The SCR is what your DEF fluid gets injected through. there is a NOx (nitrogen oxide) sensor up by the exhaust manifold and one on the exhaust pipe behind the SCR. (the other sensor in your picture is a particulate matter sensor) anyway. The computer reads the NOx level before the SCR and after to make sure the levels are being lowered and it schedules DEF fluid accordingly. If you gut the SCR the levels wont change and the computer will think you are putting water in your DEF tank and start a 100 mile count down to 65 mph the 75 miles to 55 mph then limp mode. The computer would have to be opened up and re programed if you wanted to gut the exhaust. It would be pricey and illegal but you would probably get 55 mpg.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Hmm, very interesting.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Thanks for the look at the exhaust system!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Great write up and pictures. Thanks Danny


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

danny5

im with you i wish i could open it up a little bit more, but after warranty is over. katie bar the door
nice pics as well


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for the pics and info


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

speaking of exhaust, thats the only let down IMO. Their is no exhaust tip, just a little cutoff. A nice chrome tip, with possibly a cut out in the rear bumper would have been nice. I may break down and have a nice tip put on it though


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I would like to see some pictures of the exhaust manifold where the turbo hooks up. More interested in what it looks like under the heat shield, what you can't see by just opening the hood. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

See attached:















I took these a while back ('cause I was interested too). You can unbolt the heat shield easily enough, but you would have to unplug (or unscrew) the exhaust sensor to remove the shield. I wasn't gonna get in to all that (yet).


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures of the manifold. I am about to order my CTD and have been trying to learn as much as I can in the mean time. I have got a list of mods I am planning as soon as I get it.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I figure the sensor in the manifold is one of the EGT sensors, there is the forward NOx sensor , I think there is a differential pressure sensor for the DPF and a Lambda sensor. Someone please chime in if that is incorrect.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Well, we aren't going to learn if we don't start sharing


Sorry to revive an old thread but have you had any luck with getting some noise out of the diesel or are we SOL


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

CRUZE20TD said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but have you had any luck with getting some noise out of the diesel or are we SOL


until someone rewrites the program in the ecm so you can clean out the scr an the dpf your **** out of luck.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

oilburner said:


> until someone rewrites the program in the ecm so you can clean out the scr an the dpf your **** out of luck.


uhhhh already done?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Car looks so clean underneath do well man


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

danhr said:


> uhhhh already done?


who is it an where are they?


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I would be interested in that as well.


----------



## nrft2003 (Nov 10, 2012)

Can someone circle the NOx sensors in the pics? I need to change one (not sure if it's upstream or down) like to change the right sensor. Thanks


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

nrft2003 said:


> Can someone circle the NOx sensors in the pics? I need to change one (not sure if it's upstream or down) like to change the right sensor. Thanks


Good pics with sensor locations here









How to: DPF, DEF removal and downpipe/egr delete/oz...


I took the time to do a full writeup on this mod. I’d like to give a specific shoutout to sparspangled6.0 and Aaron/VA for their contributions and most of the photos I utilized for this writeup. This project is not necessarily a beginner project and I’d suggest if you have no mechanical...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I still utilize that thread often - usually to show friends of mine just how many sensors this car has.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

This is an old thread, but I didn't see it mentioned so I'll chime in. If you want exhaust noise, you are going to have difficulty gettting it when a car has a Turbo. The nature of the Turbo is to capture energy from the exhaust stream and use it to compress intake air into the engine. In that process some energy, including energy that might be noise, is used up by the Turbo (It's mostly thermal energy, but that is not important to this discussion).


----------

